# Gaming laptop around Rs.55,000/- ?



## nick191 (Sep 30, 2012)

*help,want to buy a laptop below Rs.60,000/- ?*

Want to buy a laptop below IRS.60,000/- in INDIA
I am like *Dell Inspiron 15R SE with Intel core i7 and 8 gb RAM and 2 GB ATI graphics! How it is ?*
Any other suggestion for me ? I want laptop with,
*3rd gen intel core i7 and 2 GB GRAPHICS CARD and 8 GB RAM,15.6'' display or bigger !*

*How is samsung series 5 with i7 ? It having temp problems?*

No one is there to help me ?


----------



## GothAmKing (Oct 1, 2012)

If you can then wait for the Lenovo Ideapad Y580. Its got killer specs at its pricepoint :-
i7 3610QM, GTX660M, 6-8GB RAM, 15.6" screen.


----------



## rider (Oct 1, 2012)

GothAmKing said:


> If you can then wait for the Lenovo Ideapad Y580. Its got killer specs at its pricepoint :-
> i7 3610QM, GTX660M, 6-8GB RAM, 15.6" screen.



There is no sign of launching of Y580 with GTX 660M in india. If it launch it would be priced approx 80k+


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

GothAmKing said:


> If you can then wait for the Lenovo Ideapad Y580. Its got killer specs at its pricepoint :-
> i7 3610QM, GTX660M, 6-8GB RAM, 15.6" screen.



Ya i know about that laptop !
When it gone launch ? Lenovo has good quality and ASS ?
Some people are also talking that it is not gone release in India !



rider said:


> There is no sign of launching of Y580 with GTX 660M in india. If it launch it would be priced approx 80k+



owwoooo  80K+ i am not gone buy it


----------

